# China presenta el primer ordenador cuántico



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2017)

*China presenta el primer ordenador cuántico que supera al convencional*








​
Científicos chinos han construido la primera máquina computacional cuántica del mundo que va mucho más allá de las mejores computadoras clásicas o convencionales.
El avance, que allana el camino hacia la realización final de la computación cuántica, fue presentado este 3 de mayo en una conferencia de prensa en el Instituto de Shanghai para Estudios Avanzados de la Universidad de Ciencia y Tecnología de China.



​


----------



## capitanp (May 6, 2017)

Digamos... la primera que se hace pública


----------



## enbudle (May 8, 2017)

Alguien seria tan amable de contarme de que se trata la tecnologia cuantica?


----------



## chclau (May 8, 2017)

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computación_cuántica


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 10, 2017)

Realmente desde ya bastante tiempo los chinos, en paralelo a ser la fábrica del mundo beneficiándose de su bajo costo laboral en comparación a otros lugares del mundo, han estado muy activos con excelentes universidades, promoviendo su gente mas inteligente y capaz creando excelentes universidades en su país, mandando sus mejores jóvenes a las mas prestigiosas universidades del mundo e invirtiendo enormes sumas para desarrollar tecnologías mas avanzadas en el mundo. Han estado tratando, a veces con éxito, comprar empresas líderes en muchos sectores tecnológicos para adquirir tecnologías y patentes.

Así resulta, que sabiendo la tremenda importancia del liderazgo en computadores cuánticos, seguro que es un sector en el que invierten de forma masiva haciendo recursos disponibles envidiables. Ademas cooperan en muchas organizaciones científicas y tecnológicas teniendo así el pulso de los desarrollos tecnológicos.

Esto también se puede ver en el sector militar, donde están produciendo sus propios portaaviones, sus propios aviones camuflados y mucho mas. China ya es y será cada vez mas un importante partícipe de la comunidad mundial tanto en el sector económico, industrial, político y militar. Una China así la temo mucho menos que un loco como Trump o países como Corea del Norte, Irán, Paquistán e India.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2017)

Hola a todos , para mi los Chinos estan "comendo lo mundo por la bordas" y una hora lo cierco si cierra , los Norte Americanos que si cuiden    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel.more (May 12, 2017)

solo pido que sigan soldando los BGA con estaño sin plomo...........


PD: arriba el reballing !!


----------



## lateoriadelbinban (Nov 24, 2019)

hola a todos/as
Hace poco salio una noticia de que ibm y google habian contruido un ordenador cuantico
segun la teoria de funcionamiento la diferencia con un ordenador normal era
que el cuantico trabaja con 3 señales distintas , cero , uno y los dos a la vez
mientras que un ordenador normal trabaja con solo 2, cero y uno de sus transistores
pero un transistor tambien puede manejar mas de 2 señales
como??
un transitor de 2 señales en realidad es que maneja 0 voltios = señal 0 y 5 voltios = señal 1
pero ese mismo transistor tambien puede manejar 0 ,1 , 2 , 3 , 4 y 5 voltios osea 5 señales
solo habria que reorganizar los esquemas de los chip para manejar esos 5 diferentes voltajes
un saludo a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2019)

lateoriadelbinban dijo:


> pero ese mismo transistor tambien puede manejar 0 ,1 , 2 , 3 , 4 y 5 voltios osea 5 señales
> solo habria que reorganizar los esquemas de los chip para manejar esos 5 diferentes voltajes


Primero: has puesto 6 valores, no 5.
Segundo: me encantaría saber como es la lógica de operacion para 5, 3, o mil estados...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 24, 2019)

Parece que el ordenador cuántico se está volviendo de teoría a algo mas próximo a la realidad. Pero tu pregunta de como son las operaciones de mas de 2 estados. Pero ya ando tan metido en los temas sobre la IA que ya no me meteré con la lógica para estados cuánticos. Recuerdo que en el contexto de estudiar el tema de la lógica en la prueba matemática, también leí algo sobre formas alternativas de la lógica.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 27, 2019)

IBM ya va por el decimocuarto ordenador cuántico. Con 53 qubits. Google está experimentando con uno de 72 qubits.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Realizan operaciones que no pueden hacer ningúno de los ordenadores tradicionales hasta la fecha. por el número de operaciones que pueden hacer por segundo. Se habla de teraflops, petaflops y términos afines. Creo que el problema está en el mantenimiento y en que necesitan trabajar a temperaturas próximas al Cero Absoluto.
Se basan en que los resultados no son  ni unos ni ceros absolutos. Dependen de cada "observador" y de "como se observen" esos resultados.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 27, 2019)

Y muy esencial, hay que desarrollar las técnicas de programación y las herramientas correspondientes. Dr. Zoidberg ya lo indicó.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Nov 27, 2019)

En computación cuántica hay *muchísimo ya desarrollado*:

Quantum instruction sets
cQASM
Quil
OpenQASM
Blackbird

Quantum software development kits
SDKs with access to quantum processors
ProjectQ
Qiskit
Forest

SDKs based on simulators
Quantum Development Kit
Cirq
Strawberry Fields

SDKs in development
t|ket>


Quantum programming languages
Imperative languages
QCL
Quantum pseudocode
Q#
Q|SI>
Q language
qGCL
QMASM

Functional languages
QFC and QPL
QML
LIQUi|>
Quantum lambda calculi
Quipper


----------

